# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  легальное ПО, которое может быть использовано злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя

## zz0

Есть сайт показывающий онлайн движение общественного транспорта. В ряде случаев вещь весьма необходимая. Но касперский ругается

Запрашиваемый веб-адрес не может быть предоставлен

*Веб-адрес объекта:

xn--80apsdbt.xn--p1ai/the_route_network/city_routes/index.php

содержит легальное ПО, которое может быть использовано злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя 
**
Знаю как снять блокировку. Но возник вопрос - (насколько я понял это adware) если открывать этот сайт через "Окно в режиме инкогнито", то при закрытии окна все внесенное в комп этим "легальным ПО" уничтожится?*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

